# Do you hate Foggy Goggles?



## dlague (Nov 4, 2015)

No I am not talking about a bar, pub or restaurant.  Those super cold days where you are skiing hard and then all of a sudden the goggles start to frost over!

Well while there have been several solutions like anti-fog wipes and surfaces, fans etc. this solution seems to be a good one.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 4, 2015)

Interesting....
 I grabbed Smith's OTG with fan goggle in May...although I now like the I/OX's(& others') ease of lens change better. 
There was one skier on a SL unofficial chat website that mentioned his/her thoughts that fog came from our cheeks..below the goggle...eminating moisture up thru the foam...and he/she simply taped over the bottom of the goggle to seal out heat/moisture....y/n?  Beat's me...never tried that.  If I run into isssues I'll give that a try....
Smith doesn't make a Rose lens(like Oakley) for that OTG/fan goggle...just a Blue(for lowlight).


----------



## dlague (Nov 4, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Interesting....
> I grabbed Smith's OTG with fan goggle in May...although I now like the I/OX's(& others') ease of lens change better.
> There was one skier on a SL unofficial chat website that mentioned his/her thoughts that fog came from our cheeks..below the goggle...eminating moisture up thru the foam...and he/she simply taped over the bottom of the goggle to seal out heat/moisture....y/n?  Beat's me...never tried that.  If I run into isssues I'll give that a try....
> Smith doesn't make a Rose lens(like Oakley) for that OTG/fan goggle...just a Blue(for lowlight).




I almost never wear a face mask and as a result get plenty of ventilation, however my wife and son wear a face mask often and on those cold days is when they appear to have the problem.  I think it is from breathing through the face mask and subsequently getting into the goggle.


----------



## Quietman (Nov 4, 2015)

http://abom.com/goggles

$250 for goggles, NFW!!!! I've used $35 pair for 10+ years and never had enough of a problem to spend that much $!!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Couldn't tell you the last time my Oakleys fogged up....


----------



## bigbog (Nov 5, 2015)

Quietman said:


> http://abom.com/goggles
> 
> $250 for goggles, NFW!!!! I've used $35 pair for 10+ years and never had enough of a problem to spend that much $!!



yeah, $250 would indeed be steep......


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 10, 2015)

While we're on goggles....
Anyone have any experience with the Anon M1 or M2 s ? The lens change feature is pretty sweet, was looking at them today. 
Although a little pricey I like how they fit and look too.  I may go for them if I can get a decent deal. Just have a hard time spending 200 for goggles 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 10, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> While we're on goggles....
> Anyone have any experience with the Anon M1 or M2 s ? The lens change feature is pretty sweet, was looking at them today.
> Although a little pricey I like how they fit and look too.  I may go for them if I can get a decent deal. Just have a hard time spending 200 for goggles
> 
> ...



Not crazy about magnets that close to me so much. I like the Spy Doom's change system.


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 11, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Not crazy about magnets that close to me so much. I like the Spy Doom's change system.



Never gave the magnets a thought to being close as a negative. Just curious what's the problem ?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Nov 11, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Never gave the magnets a thought to being close as a negative. Just curious what's the problem ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


  The magnets are not a problem.  Just an unwarranted fear. There are more stray E&M fields just walking around.  The B field falls off as 1/R(squared) so the strength is to back ground in a couple of cm's for the magnets being used.


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 11, 2015)

Ok Great I may go for these as long as I don't get stuck to the chairlift or snow making piping !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

